
New US law requiring registration for all drone owners - ck2
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/16/us-wants-registration-for-all-drone-owners-.html
======
atom-x
How about the enthusiasts that build their own drones from parts?

------
ck2
No problem with having a dozen unregistered guns but one drone and you'll be
in trouble.

I wonder if quadcopters will be grandfathered before the law starts.

